# Vegas...



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

I don't think we'll be shooting in the arena.... Probably in the Exhibit Hall just like we do at the Riv. The Rivs exhibit twin ballrooms are each 45,000ft in space according to their flier where we shoot.

The South Point's exhibit hall has 80,000 feet of space. I doubt we'll be shooting in the Equestrian Part. But I could be wrong:dontknow:
http://www.southpointeventscenter.com/exhibit-hall.php

And there was a thread about this in the General Archery Section:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1352348

Even though its more off the strip the opposite way it looks like it could be a decent place to stay, if I get out to Vegas shoot this year, I plan on making a trip to the other end to see the South Point Casino.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

oops... sorry.. I guess I should have looked in gen pop for a thread about this....

though I think it would be kinda cool to have it in the equestrian arena... or maybe make the final round/shootoff in there and make a spectacle about it... would be kinda fun...

B~


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

At the south end of the strip, closer to the airport. I heard that they have everything and everything fully available in the facility.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Some of the shooting will be in the arena, at this time we have not determined what part is to take place in that location, also there may be some of the sponsors located in the hard floor area of the arena. I was part of the Council that went for an early look and let me assure all of you this is a good move for the entire tournament. It has something for the entire family and is only a short distance from BassPro, but I for one will miss the Riv, been a slot member for ever and will continue to visit when I can.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

archer_nm said:


> Some of the shooting will be in the arena, at this time we have not determined what part is to take place in that location, also there may be some of the sponsors located in the hard floor area of the arena. I was part of the Council that went for an early look and let me assure all of you this is a good move for the entire tournament. It has something for the entire family and is only a short distance from BassPro, but I for one will miss the Riv, been a slot member for ever and will continue to visit when I can.


Thanks for the info. Like BradHT said and I agree with him if there is some shooting in the arena area might be a good place to hold the shoot off that way people can sit in the stadium seating and see the shootoff compared to the bleachers in the Riv now (which don't get me wrong I like the bleachers its just that they fill up quick and there are a lot of spectators that can't see the action live)


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

I cannot wait for it to be out there! I think it will be better JMO. 
I will be at the riv this year...


----------

